

Schema liberation with JSON and plv8 (and Postgres) - craigkerstiens
https://speakerdeck.com/selenamarie/schema-liberation-with-json-and-plv8-and-postgres

======
selenamarie
Here's the dropbox link, since speakerdeck appears to be stalled processing
the pdf:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vc2oheabr5s1x11/schema%20liberatio...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vc2oheabr5s1x11/schema%20liberation%20with%20json%20and%20plv8.pdf)

------
james2vegas
"And, developer-friendly features make it incredibly easy to transform your
existing, normalized schemas into liberated JSON ones!" Ugh

I love PostgreSQL, but now it seems infected with a strain of this NoSQL
bullsh!t. The quote from the MongoDB documentation is telling, because it is
junk, as is this 'liberation' of schema. PostgreSQL is sufficiently flexible
and powerful to not need this abrogation of proper design to succeed, except
in some imagined competition with 'noSQL' solutions.

